# first cycle halodrol 50 advice



## joey0480 (Jan 15, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, 200 lbs, 5'10, about 18% BF. I am looking for a first cycle to lose some fat and put on a tad more muscle. Was considering Halodrol 50. I read there is not much to worry about with hepatotoxicity there...still a threat, but not as bad.

Anyways, I was gonna do 50mg a day for 30 days with basic vitamins and then for post cycle therapy use a SERM (nolva)
Can you guys give me an idea what a good post cycle therapy layout would be? I was considering 20 - 40 mg a day.
Thanks

Also any other advice you can give. Been lurking around reading but just wanted to ask my question directly.

BTW...28 years old.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 15, 2008)

You should run support supps during cycle more than just vitamins as for pct nolva at 40-40-20-20 should be good also want to look into a natty test booster for pct and cortisol product for pct

AX Retain 2 90 CAPS


----------



## Mudge (Jan 15, 2008)

With those stats I'd definitely plan on cutting.


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mudge said:


> With those stats I'd definitely plan on cutting.



yeah halo 50 should hopefully do the trick then.  I am gonna run Cycle support as well. during and for pct.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2008)

You can only lose so much fat in one month, but Halodrol-50 will help some with appetite. At 75 mg/day, it does wonders for me. Plan your diet carefully and stick to it with fidelity. Cycle Support is a good idea. I'd go for a 6 week run, too. Your liver will be fine.


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 15, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> You can only lose so much fat in one month, but Halodrol-50 will help some with appetite. At 75 mg/day, it does wonders for me. Plan your diet carefully and stick to it with fidelity. Cycle Support is a good idea. I'd go for a 6 week run, too. Your liver will be fine.



thanks, i have a month lined up to get from someone...i will have to try and find more though.  

Any other recommendations besides halo 50?  i thought while taking that you were supposed to eat a lot?


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 15, 2008)

btw...if i stick with halodrol...should i maybe just get the hemogen 50 knockoff or another clone?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 15, 2008)

joey0480 said:


> btw...if i stick with halodrol...should i maybe just get the hemogen 50 knockoff or another clone?





H-Drol is the same compound a halodrol 50


CEL H-Drol - Halodrol clone; 60 caps, 25 mg per cap<h5>IN STOCK</5> - celhdrol


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 16, 2008)

alright so i am gonna run 50mg a day of h-drol for 6 weeks while on cycle support and then do a 4 week pct, also on cycle support


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 16, 2008)

Good luck bro


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 16, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Good luck bro



thanks, i am figuring this is a good first cycle to cut som BF% and put on a tad of muscle.  not expecting anything dramatic with muscle, but the BF I am expecting to go down a bit.  high protein and low fat diet.


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 16, 2008)

I would be curious what you guys would think of a cycle like this
50/50/75/75/50/50

I have been reading that most do well on a 6 week cycle compared to a 4 week.  Any advice is appreciated


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 16, 2008)

If you have enough i would do a 50-50-75-75-75-75


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 16, 2008)

gothca
I got two bottles of 60 at 25 mg each...so 120 tabs.  will only take 109 for a cycle like that so i shall do that.  Gonna run life cycle during it as well.  And many different vitamins/amino acids.

PCT will be life cycle for about a month and then novla 40/40/20/20

i would love to drop my bf from 18% to 14...we will see.  Just lots of protein and low fat.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 16, 2008)

Start Nolva right after the cycle do not wait do 40-40-20-20 the day after you last dose of h-drol


Not familiar with Life Cycle but you need to have a cortisol product such as Retain 2 and something to get your test levels back to normal during pct


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for the advice...i definitely will


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 16, 2008)

BTW...I am stopping creatine during this.  Should I go back onto protein powder?


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 16, 2008)

and the last question.  when i run 75 mg...should i split it up 3 times a day or do all 75 at once.

I guess same goes for 50.  Twice daily or once daily?
thanks


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 16, 2008)

joey0480 said:


> BTW...I am stopping creatine during this.  Should I go back onto protein powder?



Creatine i would stop and start again during pct


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 16, 2008)

joey0480 said:


> and the last question.  when i run 75 mg...should i split it up 3 times a day or do all 75 at once.
> 
> I guess same goes for 50.  Twice daily or once daily?
> thanks



when i run this in a month or so i will do 50mg pre workout and 25 mg later in the day i believe the half life is not real long so split dosing IMO would be best


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 17, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> when i run this in a month or so i will do 50mg pre workout and 25 mg later in the day i believe the half life is not real long so split dosing IMO would be best



thanks i appreciate it.  I also chose this because I am on an antihypertensive with a bit of diuretic in it.  I figure that should help with my bp anyways, and along with that I am running cycle support which is good for lowering BP and what not.  figured it is safer to run something mild than a heavy duty one.


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 17, 2008)

oh yeah
another question.  Is life support enough to run during this.  
Life Support (120+ caps) By: Anabolic Innovations

I just want to make sure there is nothing else to get for my liver or anything like that.  
I also have 60 days left of the xyience vitamins which I am going to use.
Xytamins 30 packs of Complete Vitamins by Xyience

thanks!


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 18, 2008)

My expectations were  5 - 10 lean gain and lose bout 4% BF.  That is with strict diet, and 5 days a week exercise.  I was told only on one other forum that this is unrealistic?  Is that true? 
Reason I ask is I see that most guys on here get those gains.  this is my first PH cycle.

thanks in advance.


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 18, 2008)

also, regarding my pct
I am gonna use the nolva and the AX Retain...will that be enough?  I understand PCT is very important in keeping your gains and you can gain through it.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 18, 2008)

joey0480 said:


> My expectations were  5 - 10 lean gain and lose bout 4% BF.  That is with strict diet, and 5 days a week exercise.  I was told only on one other forum that this is unrealistic?  Is that true?
> Reason I ask is I see that most guys on here get those gains.  this is my first PH cycle.
> 
> thanks in advance.




I think 5 pounds lean gain is realistic Halodrol is not going to pack on alot of pounds i am not sure if 4%bf is realistic but could be if you run it and eat right and train hard you should lean out nice but % wise i am not sure what is realistic. For the pct i would add a natural test booster but besides that you look good


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks
I appreciate 
Got my pct now at least
Nolva
AX Retain
Test Booster

Appreciate it.  Hopefully this cycle will go well!


----------



## bbattag (Jan 20, 2008)

Good info here. Im in the middle of my h-drol cycle. Not the gains I was hoping for....but its not too bad


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 20, 2008)

bbattag said:


> Good info here. Im in the middle of my h-drol cycle. Not the gains I was hoping for....but its not too bad



what kind of gains are you getting and what is your dosage?  50/50/50/50?

I hear most get gains by the 3rd and 4th weeks


----------



## bbattag (Jan 20, 2008)

joey0480 said:


> what kind of gains are you getting and what is your dosage?  50/50/50/50?
> 
> I hear most get gains by the 3rd and 4th weeks




Yes, 50/50/50/50.  I agree.  I'm expecting it to get better. Definitely took at least 10 days or so to kick in. Now I feel it working, and I expect it to only get better from here.


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 21, 2008)

bbattag said:


> Yes, 50/50/50/50.  I agree.  I'm expecting it to get better. Definitely took at least 10 days or so to kick in. Now I feel it working, and I expect it to only get better from here.



what are you running for PCT?


----------



## bbattag (Jan 21, 2008)

joey0480 said:


> what are you running for PCT?



Nolva - 40-40-20-20


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 21, 2008)

gotcha...you gonna run any test booster or cortisol?


----------

